# Soul S3.0SL wheelset



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone out there have any real experience with the Soul S3.0SL wheelset? I have been able to dig up some info on Soul but not alot of recent info (as in the last year or so). These wheels seem to be a good bang for the buck and I would love to have some real input on Soul and especially the S3.0SL wheelset. Thanks for your help.


----------



## csneom4a1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was considering purchasing a soul wheelset last month. I emailed them and thru their responses, response time, and then later the lack of responses, I got a bad gut feeling about them. I decided to purchase wheels from elsewhere, simply based on my impression from their emails. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

some of their wheels were reviewed on roadcc.com and they were quite impressed for the price. I also contacted them but they mailed back straight away and said their new range is launching in May and that they have no stock, but would contact me with specs and prices as soon as they were relaesed.


----------



## mikekam (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a set of the 3.0SL and have put over 2500 trouble free miles on mine. Sean is great to deal with and usually responds quick to emails. At the price and weight they are hard to beat--for me anyway. I just ordered a set of carbon wheels from him and can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Another proud owner of 3.0SL's with 700+ miles logged and no issues. I'd have no issues in buying more from Soul in the future. Just keep in mind that he runs the business and is extremely busy (answering sales, customer issue, vendor, etc. emails himself, prototyping and most importantly riding) so the reply may take a bit longer. My dealings with Sean pre AND post sales has always been more than acceptable - I sometimes forget he's on the other side of the planet. Great product, price and customer service - highly recommend.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought a couple sets from Sean and had a couple issues.

These were 2.0's.

The first set is still going strong and now on my backup ride. The rear hub had an early issue, but Sean was fast enough and sent me new springs for the pawls and I repacked them with tri-flow. The set has been flawless since, with many thousands of miles.

The second set was a supposedly upgraded 2.0 version, but it never seemed true to me. The rear rim developed "t" splits around several spoke insertion points, discovered just after any warranty claim could have been made.

Sean is a good guy and maybe would have made good on the rim, but I opted to buy a new set from Dave Thomas out at SpeedDream instead.

Well worth the couple hundred extra in the long run, I already feel confident to say.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for replying. I have now ordered the Soul S3.0SL wheelset from Sean. I must say I'm impressed at how fast he responds to my emails, especially considering he is 12 hours ahead of me. I am pretty new at buying wheels so I'm really excited to get this wheelset. 

A couple of ?s for mikekam and tinman143--how well do these wheels roll, are they stiff, and how close to the advertised 1400 gram weight did your wheels weigh? Thanks for your help.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had the 3.0SL for over 5000km.

THey are as perfect as they were on day 1. The hubs are fantastic.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of Easton Ea90 aero wheels and am not really happy. They have a very mild aero profile and don't like crosswinds very much. Plus I don’t really like how they look on my bike. I bought them from PB and I am told their return policy is amazing so I plan on taking them back. The Eastons are only 32mm in the rear and 28 up front. Am I correct in assuming that really isn't aero enough to make a difference? I think I read somewhere that you have to be close or over 50mm to really have any benefit.

I was looking into trying another wheelset and was considering SOUL. Their website seems odd the way you navigate it, and the dates imply it hasn't been updated recently. 

How do you actually pay for the wheels? I don't want to send credit card info or anything like that. 

How are the actual weights?


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I recently bought a pair of Easton Ea90 aero wheels and am not really happy. They have a very mild aero profile and don't like crosswinds very much. Plus I don’t really like how they look on my bike. I bought them from PB and I am told their return policy is amazing so I plan on taking them back. The Eastons are only 32mm in the rear and 28 up front. Am I correct in assuming that really isn't aero enough to make a difference? I think I read somewhere that you have to be close or over 50mm to really have any benefit.
> 
> I was looking into trying another wheelset and was considering SOUL. Their website seems odd the way you navigate it, and the dates imply it hasn't been updated recently.
> 
> ...


Dcmkx2000, I had almost exactly the same problem as you. I stopped at a PB shop about 5 weeks ago and picked up a set of 2011 Easton EA90SLX's for $400. I didn't know much about the SLX's so I had a friend do some quick research on the wheels b4 I bought them. At $400 it seemed to be to good to say no too. Once I got home I did tons of research etc. on these wheels and quickly discovered alot of negative reviews (love em or hate em) on this wheelset. I mounted them and rode them for about 100 miles. They rolled extremely well (R4 hubs), but I wanted to take them back b4 I threw a spoke even though I only weigh 130-135lbs. 
I did alot of research on the Soul wheels and found little info, but the info I found was by far mostly positive. I emailed Sean at Soul and have since ordered the S3.0SL wheelset. I should be recieving them this week or beginning of next week. 
Sean has been very prompt on replying to my emails. (btw, all communication with Sean is through email) For placing an order, tell Sean what you want, and when he asks for it, send him your paypal account email. He will bill your paypal account for whatever you purchased from him. The process was very easy and quick. So far I have had a very positive experience with Sean.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info caadmatt. I have been emailing sean about decal options as my bike is black with lime green accents, so i dont really want any red on my wheels. He said he could do soul in all white in three places but only on one side. I dont understand why only on one side, but dont want to keep bothering him with emails. 

PLEASE post some pics of your wheels when the show up if you can. I am really interested in the decals. I hope you enjoy your wheels.


----------



## tysonracing (Apr 21, 2012)

Soul seem's to use Kinlin rims and taiwanese hubs. You could just buy all the parts from bikehubstore and have a lbs build them for you. Then you don't have to deal with overseas shipping.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

> I was looking into trying another wheelset and was considering SOUL. Their website seems odd the way you navigate it, and the dates imply it hasn't been updated recently.
> 
> How do you actually pay for the wheels? I don't want to send credit card info or anything like that.
> 
> He said he could do soul in all white in three places but only on one side. I dont understand why only on one side, but dont want to keep bothering him with emails.


A new website is being developed for all the new products, unfortunately the products are not ready so new website has not been completed. The current website has not been updated because the products have not changed for 3 years, that is how much we believe in our current product lineup. I did the current website myself so yes it's far from perfect. Hopefully the new one will be better.

We don't take creditcard information or charge when wheels are not ready to ship. We charge via paypal.

What I meant in regards to the decals was that EACH side of the rim will get 3 SOUL decals in white. 



> The second set was a supposedly upgraded 2.0 version, but it never seemed true to me. The rear rim developed "t" splits around several spoke insertion points, discovered just after any warranty claim could have been made.


Hi A, warranty claim periods are there as a safe guard. If there were issues with the rim, we do all in our power to resolve it even if it was outside the warranty period. If you still have the rear rim, send me some pictures of the issues and we will get it sorted.

The greatest con being published now is that our wheels use KINLIN rims, and "TAIWANESE" hubs.... First part of the statement is just a lie, second part is partially true. We have not used any rims made by Kinlin for close to 4 years now. Our rims are produced by another manufacturer, and our new rims are going to be from our own molds just like our hubs. Most people will try to convince you otherwise as they try to justify that all wheels are just the same, so select the cheapest option. This is also a gross misrepresentation as there are other associated factors to consider when purchasing wheels.

Yes our hubs are made in Taiwan, hence are 'taiwanese'. However they are our own designs and molds. They are so good some manufacturers have decided to copy them, so you will start seeing them on other brands shortly. This is not a rant but a reality of the business. We already have a new version being worked on for next year, but a year or two after that you will start seeing them on other wheels as well, and so the cycle continues. 

My e-mail replying skills are not the best in the world. I try to answer emails first thing in the morning which means about 5-6am, before I try to head out for a ride. Sometimes the replies appear rushed and maybe abrupt. But trying to get through a lot of e-mails in half an hour is sometimes very difficult. I apologise if I have come across rude, which has never been my intention.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

I recieved my Soul S3.0SL wheels today, and to say the least, I'm very pleased! They came well protected in a solid, thick cardboard box with stuffing. The wheels were in perfect shape with no scratches etc.. I weighed the wheels on an ounce letter scale. The rear wheel was 27.5 oz (782g) and the front was 22 oz (625g) which would equate to 1407g. Very impressive, only 7 grams off the advertized 1400g. These weights were rims only--no scewers or rimtape/rim plugs. I also weighed the scewers and got around 93grams. Again, not bad for an advertised weight of 90grams. I'm tickled because I'm dropping a total weight of 612g off my old Shimano RS10s (tires n tubes etc included). I will try to post the wheels on the bike. The pics I took will not upload for me.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I will be curious to see the new product.

I still wouldnt mind a set of white 2.0 with red hubs nipples spokes


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice looking wheels. I'm torn between XPert and the SL. Tell me how smooth the hub is!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Are the stickers glossy or a matte finish? Let us know how they feel climbing, and how stiff they are. Thanx for posting the pics.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Dcmkx2000---the stickers are pretty glossy and actually look quite professional. I have not been able to test ride the bike yet to get any "feeling" etc for the wheelset. I only weigh 130-133lbs so I'm not expecting to feel any flex. I'm hoping to get a ride in tomorrow sometime.

Wonton007---the hubs spin extremely smoothly. For me the SL was a no brainer because of my weight and because I live in northeast Ohio where we have plenty of beautiful hills to climb. 

I can gladly post more pics if anyone wants some closeups etc..


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Man that looks slick. I'd have to go Campy but it's probably just as smooth. Food for thought I guess.


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

I have my Soul S4.0 for nearly 2 years now (since June 2010) and have had zero problem after more than 6000km.

Rolls very smoothly.

I have read that some heavy people over 90kg experienced too much wheel flexing due to the thin spokes (to reduce wheel weight) when climbing.

However, I'm only 63kg and it is not a major issue for me. 

I would say that Soul wheels are generally good value for money ......much cheaper than comparable very branded good wheels.

For e.g. a US$450 Soul wheelset is comparable to a US$700 very branded wheelset.


(My post count is <10 to post any picture). Add http in front :

://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/69580349.jpg/

://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6046/69580349.jpg


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

*got mine*

I ordered and paid Sean on 21/4/12 and received these today 26/4/12. They look and feel great, nice finishing, the decals are great and as you can see from the pics I even got some free water bottles thrown in with alongside my skewers, I'm not going to lie, when I picked the package up I couldn't understand what the hell the customs guy was asking me about "juice" for, then he opened it and we found 12 x 500ml bottles of water inside! At least the wheels didn't weigh all that. Anyhow will report on how they ride asap.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thankx for all the great pics guys....I am really thinking I might have to order a set. If I get the 3.0 SL, and I weight 165-170 lbs, do you think I am going to be too heavy since they are so light?


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Thankx for all the great pics guys....I am really thinking I might have to order a set. If I get the 3.0 SL, and I weight 165-170 lbs, do you think I am going to be too heavy since they are so light?


They put weight limit for the Soul S3.0 SL as 210 lbs and they do not seem to make any weight limit distinction between the Xpert ((with S-series hubs and 3.2mm bladed spokes) and SL (with SOUL PRODIGY hubs and 2.3mm bladed spokes).

As my post count is <10, I can't post link.  Do a google search for Soul Bikes.

Personally, I believe that the Xpert, with wider spokes, is probably stiffer than the SL but at a weight penalty of 140 grams per wheelset (1540g vs 1400g).

Stiffness is as important as weight.

The Prodigy hub of the SL is better than the S-series hub of the Xpert.

You may want to email Sean (of Soul bikes) about whether the S3.0 SL will have no flexing issues for your weight or explore the possibility or wisdom of a custom S3.0 with Prodigy hub + 3.2mm bladed spokes (may be only for the back wheel).

Or if you are concern about wheelset weight, the possibility and wisdom of customizing a Soul S2.0SL (1330g) with Prodigy hub + 3.2mm bladed spokes (add another 100g at most compared to the 2.3mm thin spokes).


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Thankx for all the great pics guys....I am really thinking I might have to order a set. If I get the 3.0 SL, and I weight 165-170 lbs, do you think I am going to be too heavy since they are so light?


i've put about 1200 miles on my S3.0SL's. I'm ~200 lbs. haven't had to true them yet, they roll smooth, but at my weight, they aren't as stiff as a 36 spoke big boy wheelset. still, i like the wheelset and they're my everyday wheel on my most ridden bike so i think that speaks for itself. 

at 165 lbs, i don't think you should have any issues, but i would also concur that the expert should be stiffer than the SL.


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

After more than 6000km with my Soul S4.0 (with thin 2.3mm spokes) since June 2010, I think it is still seemingly true (or may be not so untrue that I have an issue with it) and I still have not changed the bearings (despite change recommended after 5000km) because I think if there is no problem, don't try to fix it. haha 

Personally, I think it's partly because I'm only 63kg (5 ft 9) and not a powerful rider.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

I finally was able to get out and ride my newly shod bike. I was quite pleased with the overall ride. I am far from an expert when it comes to comparing wheelsets, but I would have to say the S3.0SL's are nice and stiff, at least compared to my Shimano RS10's. They seemed to climb quickly and descending was very confidence inspiring. It was unfortunate that I had a steady headwind most of my ride, so it was hard to get a full "true" feeling for the wheels performance. I must say, these hubs seem to spin forever. 

Dcmkx2000---I have a hard time believing you would be to "heavy" for these wheels (SL version). I think you would be very happy with this wheelset.

rgg01-----I had to laugh about your comments about how heavy your box was. I also was shocked when I picked up my box for the first time at the post office. I was trying to figure out how this box weighed so much. Once I got home, I found 8-10 bottles of Singaporean tap water in my box  I figure this helps keep the boxes from scooting around in the plane or container. I believe you will enjoy your new wheels. Let us know about your first ride and impression.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

I finally was able to get out and ride my newly shod bike. I was quite pleased with the overall ride. I am far from an expert when it comes to comparing wheelsets, but I would have to say the S3.0SL's are nice and stiff, at least compared to my Shimano RS10's. They seemed to climb quickly and descending was very confidence inspiring. It was unfortunate that I had a steady headwind most of my ride, so it was hard to get a full "true" feeling for the wheels performance. I must say, these hubs seem to spin forever. 

Dcmkx2000---I have a hard time believing you would be to "heavy" for these wheels (SL version). I think you would be very happy with this wheelset.

rgg01-----I had to laugh about your comments about how heavy your box was. I also was shocked when I picked up my box for the first time at the post office. I was trying to figure out how this box weighed so much. Once I got home, I found 8-10 bottles of Singaporean tap water in my box  I figure this helps keep the boxes from scooting around in the plane or container. I believe you will enjoy your new wheels. Let us know about your first ride and impression.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

so I put the wheels onto the bike and the color scheme matches pretty well as you can see, they're not too bling but go well with the paint. How do they ride? Well I took them out last night for our club ride which is held at a auto racing circuit, it was very windy but the surface is clean and very smooth as you'd expect. Right off these wheels seem to roll very smoothly, they are virtually silent as well, compared to my Campagnolo Khamsin's which were like gattling guns, there is a steep downhill bend on this course where you freewheel and with the old wheels people would actually sit up and look back to see what was coming, the SOul wheels are quiet and I actually had to shout beep! to one guy who was drifting across the track as I was approaching at 50+kph. They feel plenty stiff and whilst it may be placebo effect or shiny equipment effect they feel fast as well, I was running intervals last night and was always climbing my interval in one bigger gear than ususal, but I have been working on this in the last few weeks so more likely to be the hard work than the wheels. I will have a quantative idea of this over the next week or so when I revert to my normal training route where measuring time over a fixed course I have ridden 100's of times should show if there is any difference. Bottom line I think I got a quality set of wheels for my $430 and I'm very pleased with the way they look and perform, overall with new skewers, wheels and tyres I've knocked about 1kg off the bike and they're everyday rideable as opposed to carbon which everyone seems to consider race day only, time will tell on durability but if I have any problems in this regard I will report back.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you get the xpert or other one? I have Khamsin's run now and looking at Soul Wheels too!! Nice to know they are quiet. Any other feedback in terms of differences? 

I wish the S was in blue so it would match my bike!


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I weigh 83kg but I wasn't too worried about a weight limit as the roads i ride here are smooth and fairly flat, and I'm not a super duper competitive sprinter who puts huge stresses on equipment. I got the SL's maybe the white finish would work better than the regular one's with Blue?


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

rgg01 said:


> I weigh 83kg but I wasn't too worried about a weight limit as the roads i ride here are smooth and fairly flat, and I'm not a super duper competitive sprinter who puts huge stresses on equipment. I got the SL's maybe the white finish would work better than the regular one's with Blue?


I thought of white, but not sure white is an option on the S3.0. I thought white was an option for the S4.0, but I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Caadmatt.....just sent back my Eastons, put on my old wheels and they felt awful. Getting real close to buying the souls. How do they feel compared to the eastons you had for a short while?


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Caadmatt.....just sent back my Eastons, put on my old wheels and they felt awful. Getting real close to buying the souls. How do they feel compared to the eastons you had for a short while?


Dcmkx2000--honestly, i loved how the Eastons felt. They rolled like warm butter. If Eastons in general didn't have all the spoke issues, I would have definitely kept them. I only paid $400 for them so it would have been a no brainer to keep them. I had very limited experience with the Easton ea90slx wheelset (only 100 miles) and I have only had time for about 100 miles with my Soul s3.0sl wheelset. That being said, the Soul's are definitely stiffer and lighter. My wheelset was within 7 grams of Soul's posted weight of 1400g. The Easton's were probably 50ish grams overweight. On an asthetic note, I believe the Soul's look quite handsome on my noble steed in comparison to the Eastons. The s3.osl's roll very well and do not flex at all. I feel very confident on fast descending corners and have no fear of the spokes flying on fast descents like I had with the Eastons. That fear was constantly on my mind and it really robbed me of the joy of the ride  I really have nothing negative to say about s3.0sl's. I highly recommend these wheels and believe you will really enjoy them if you choose to purchase them.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

white is definately an option, it was in the email Sean sent me after I emailed my enquiry, it costs $30 extra. Now this is hardly scientific but on my training route which i've been riding for around a year, I have increased my average speed by 1mph, gotta love the placebo effect!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well my tires blew and ruined my back up wheels as I just sent the Eastons back. Now I have no wheels and will have to ride my mountain bike. I need to make a decision now. I am thinking about saving some money and going with the XPERT build for the great durability. They should weigh close to what my Eastons did, and that would be fine with me.

Anyone have the XPERTS on here...how do you like them?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Anyone have the XPERTS on here...how do you like them?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/19-30mm-26-31mm-wheels-pics-inside-234711.html

I've had a set of the Xperts since Dec 2010 and they are still straight and true as the day I mounted them. I did buy the 'wide' version that isn't shown on the website. I use it trail riding and it has been bullet proof so far.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thtdrewguy, thanx for the info and link. As long as the experts would be comparable to the Eastons I would be happy. The Eastons supposedly weighed. Around 1560, so if the EXPERTs come in close to their. 1540 mark for $380 that would be a freaking bargain. 

Do you guys think the SLs are worth the extra $120?

I was planning on getting one of the new Williams Cycling saddles, which I could almost cover with the savings. But if the would hold up with my now 162 lbs (weighed myself before dinner), I might go for it.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I heard that Sean is coming out with new wheels or redesigns at the end of the month on another forum. Can anyone verify this? Sean?


----------



## architect (Mar 29, 2010)

That was discussed earlier in this very thread, and confirmed by Sean in this very thread.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone order your wheels with Velocity Plugs, or use them? If so, ever have any problems?


----------



## Spongeboy (May 8, 2012)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Anyone order your wheels with Velocity Plugs, or use them? If so, ever have any problems?


Are these the same brand of plugs that Sean can supply with the Soul rims? I'm curious about them myself and wondering if they're worth the added expense over rim strips.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Spongeboy said:


> Are these the same brand of plugs that Sean can supply with the Soul rims? I'm curious about them myself and wondering if they're worth the added expense over rim strips.


I ordered the plugs with my wheels. On the good side, they are extremely lite. On the bad side, the plugs rarely stayed in the hole. Most of the plugs fell out as soon as I rotated the wheel to put in the next plug. I fixed this by cutting a 2 inch piece of electrical tape and taping each plug to the rim. I bought the plugs because I decided to be a weight weiny. I wanted to eliminate as much weight as possible from the rim. Is it worth the $20? I'm not convinced it is, except for the knowledge that I added the most minimalistic weight to the rim


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi CM,

Just pry the feet apart a little before inserting and they will pop in and not come out. You only need to do this for one leg. The problem is that we have different rims with different holes so some wheel require us to do that with our plugs. Our new rims will not have these issues as we try to standardise all the hole sizes. Once you pump up the wheels, the plugs get fitted and stay.



caadmatt said:


> I ordered the plugs with my wheels. On the good side, they are extremely lite. On the bad side, the plugs rarely stayed in the hole. Most of the plugs fell out as soon as I rotated the wheel to put in the next plug. I fixed this by cutting a 2 inch piece of electrical tape and taping each plug to the rim. I bought the plugs because I decided to be a weight weiny. I wanted to eliminate as much weight as possible from the rim. Is it worth the $20? I'm not convinced it is, except for the knowledge that I added the most minimalistic weight to the rim


----------



## Spongeboy (May 8, 2012)

buffedupboy said:


> Hi CM,
> 
> Just pry the feet apart a little before inserting and they will pop in and not come out. You only need to do this for one leg. The problem is that we have different rims with different holes so some wheel require us to do that with our plugs. Our new rims will not have these issues as we try to standardise all the hole sizes. Once you pump up the wheels, the plugs get fitted and stay.


How far away are those new rims?


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

buffedupboy said:


> Hi CM,
> 
> Just pry the feet apart a little before inserting and they will pop in and not come out. You only need to do this for one leg. The problem is that we have different rims with different holes so some wheel require us to do that with our plugs. Our new rims will not have these issues as we try to standardise all the hole sizes. Once you pump up the wheels, the plugs get fitted and stay.


O boy. I must have had my brain turned off when I installed the plugs  I'm not sure why I didn't think about spreading the feet. O well, they are working fine just the way they are.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I am in for a set of 3.0 sl's. Sean answered all 8 of my emails, and I am pleased that he monitors and responds to threads all over the net about his wheels. I would have waited for his new stuff, but I ruined my rear wheel beyond repair last Sunday and couldn't wait as I have no backup set. He said he had my wheels ready to ship so hopefully I get them in about a week. 

Caadmatt,
I ordered the plugs also. Since you didn't use tape, did you put anything around the valve hole when you mounted your tubes and tires?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Good to hear about the turn around time, sux for all those people on here that had to wait a couple of weeks. 

Caadmatt,
Did you install the wheels yourself? If a shop did it, what were thier impression of the build quality?


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Well, I am in for a set of 3.0 sl's. Sean answered all 8 of my emails, and I am pleased that he monitors and responds to threads all over the net about his wheels. I would have waited for his new stuff, but I ruined my rear wheel beyond repair last Sunday and couldn't wait as I have no backup set. He said he had my wheels ready to ship so hopefully I get them in about a week.
> 
> Caadmatt,
> I ordered the plugs also. Since you didn't use tape, did you put anything around the valve hole when you mounted your tubes and tires?


I did not put any tape etc. around the valve hole. So far it's been fine. I will have to see how it fairs in the long run. Again, with my lack of weight, I'm not worried about it. BTW, I got my wheels within 4 or 5 days after I placed the order. Sean is not joking when he says that he has them in stock.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

*s3.0 sl's came today!!!!!!*

HOLY CRAP these things are light!!!! When I ordered my Easton EA90 Aeros I knew they were lighter than my original set, but wasn't shocked at how much when I picked them up (I know my arms aren't carefully calibrated scales). When I picked up the rear wheel of my s3.0 sl's I was amazed! I am almost nervous because I don't understand how something so light is going to support an adult. Luckily I am only 160 lbs. On the box where it says "Customer Will be Pissed Fragile" it was bashed in and fixed with packaging tape. I was nervous to open them up. The protective plastic that inserts into the hubs were jarred off, but the wheels appear to be fine. I have the cassette mounted and I am going to install them tonight, and ride tomorrow. I will post a pic when they are installed on the bike. I am also excited that I have wheels that not many around me will have. I ride a Kestrel, and haven't seen one around me yet.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Soul s3.0 sl pics*










First ride impressions....made the bike handle very lively, didn't seem too firm or harsh, they spin up nicely, and I like the way they look on my bike (I am going to get all black tires soon). Compared to the Eastons, I think the Easton's may have accelerated better, but I have been off the bike for about 17 days so time will tell. With the six pawls in the hub, engagement in almost instantaneous compared to all other wheels I have ridden, that is sweet. When pedaling or sprinting out of the saddle sometimes I hear a slight rattling and rubbing noise. I think it might be the tread on the outer part of the tire and maybe the valve stem moving around. Using the worlds most scientific test, when I spin the front wheels with my hand it seems to roll forever, especially compared to my Eastons. Got the plugs to instead of rim tape, and I pulled the tabs out a little before I installed them, worked great.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks sweet. I am still really enjoying mine, I have put 500kms on them in the last 2 weeks and they have been excellent, I had a nasty pinch flat when someone ahead didn't call the obstacle and just swerved at the last second, inserted new tube and off I went no troubles at all. Very impressed all around, not just for the money, but as a first quality purchase.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone notice wheel hop, bounce, or like the wheel and tire leave the ground when you hit a small hole or bump sometimes with these wheels?

This happened yesterday, and the wheels don't give me that planted feeling like my other two sets did.

I know maunder its the tires, or could it be because the wheels are so light?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just broke a drive side spoke today. Seem to have broken around the J bend or close to it.

Managed to limp home the 50km on a pretty wobbly rim. Anyone know exactly what kind of spoke is used in the build so I can buy some spares and repair my wheel?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Contact Sean, depending how long ago you bought them he should send yo some spares. That sux you broke a spoke. I sent my Eastons BC I was afraid of breaking spokes. Hope that don't happen to me for awhile. How many miles on the wheels, and how much do you weigh?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Almost 6000kms on them.

I'm 160lbs. They've been flawless to this point.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone hear news about the "updated" 23mm wide version of the soul 3.0SL's? Last i heard they were coming out near the end of May - just curious. Their website doesn't have anything new last time i checked.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

defboob said:


> anyone hear news about the "updated" 23mm wide version of the soul 3.0SL's? Last i heard they were coming out near the end of May - just curious. Their website doesn't have anything new last time i checked.


I spoke with Sean and he said they're coming out at the end June due to some production delays. I'm sort of torn between these and the new Boyd Vitesse 28mm x 23mm tires! I'll just have to think a bit more about this...


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone ever have a clicking when climbing out of the saddle and it end up being the bladed spokes on the rear clicking where they cross?

s3.0 xperts


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone heard of Sean's new wheels coming out any time soon?


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Anyone heard of Sean's new wheels coming out any time soon?


I've been waiting for this as well.


----------



## vuong05 (Aug 23, 2010)

They said by the end of June was the last time I heard anything. It is now mid August and still nothing...


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Still waiting here as well


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought I would post an update. I have had a couple of issues now that I've put maybe 2000kms on these wheels. I now have had 4 broken spokes on the rear wheel and one on the front. The last was yesterday on a flat section of dedicated cycle path where I was just riding along at 35kmh in a group, no acceleration, sat in saddle, in-explicable really. The other were all similar really. My LBS is looking at the wheel overnight, they say there may be a problem in the spoke tension or the hub. I'm nowhere near the weight limit for the wheels, lots of other companies use the Sapim spokes and the wheels run great as I've previously stated in this thread. I've written to Sean and I'm hoping to hear something back in the next couple of days, particularly if there have been similar issues elsewhere. Will update if I get an answer


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got an email back from Sean, fast as ever, suggesting I ship the wheel back to him for a rebuild. Since this is what my LBS advised anyhow I'm going to let them take it apart and start from scratch and hopefully that will solve any issues, if not or they find something heinous then back to Sean it goes.


----------



## SL06 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, I have done a review last year about those wheel.
I have now more than 8000 km on them, without major problem.
Few irritating issues at start:
- Extra long delay for shipping - did not respect is time frame. 
- no lubricant in the freewheel on arrival.
- broken axle (miss a piece of alum on the axle) , got a quick replacement.
- weight about 80 g more (from what I remember 1480g instead of 1400g)
OK I might just be an exception.
On the road, 
1 broken spoke on de NDS of the rear wheel at about 2500 km.
Frequent relubrification of the bearing at the rear - the freehub bearing pick up water easily in rain.
Bearing change at 7000 km (not very expensive).

if i ignore the first few issue, I would says that those wheel are fine for the price.
I cant say that they are faster than my model B Planet X, 1600g wheel at 150$ bought 2 years ago (Test 3 time on the same road).

Fairwheel bike blog have 2-3 nice articles on hubs. My personnal conclusion is that the the rear hub bearing (4 x 6802) could be bigger and they would be more durable. Front wheel is fine. Again, bearing change are not expensive and you wont get catastrophic failure, just an axle harder to turn. 

Again, not a bad wheel for the price, and I am quite confident that Sean is still working hard to improve them (i look that the 2013 rim is more toroid that before on is new site).

If you shop for wheel, check also wheels on Velobuild site. 

My next wheelset will be probably custom build. THere a trend on good hub to go with bigger axle (12 -17 front , 15 -17 mm rear ) and bigger bearing (more load capacity and more durable). 
Bikehubstore have some very affordable hub. I am also looking also at White Industrie hub. Farsport have some interesting carbon and carbon alu rim.


----------



## SL06 (Aug 3, 2011)

SL06 said:


> Hi, I have done a review last year about those wheel.
> I have now more than 8000 km on them, without major problem.
> Few irritating issues at start:
> - Extra long delay for shipping - did not respect is time frame.
> ...


***********

HI, I just notice on is web site that he use Stainless bearing now, so the complain I had about the bearing rusting is now solved. Also, notice the different rim (23 mm toroid) compare to the previous version. Its a bit heavier but in theory, more aerodynamic ie closer to the Zipp profile.


----------



## hajitosan (Jul 11, 2012)

*Yup.. just broke one as well*



simonaway427 said:


> Just broke a drive side spoke today. Seem to have broken around the J bend or close to it.
> 
> Managed to limp home the 50km on a pretty wobbly rim. Anyone know exactly what kind of spoke is used in the build so I can buy some spares and repair my wheel?


Trying to get ahold of sean, as i just broke a spoke on my s3.0's that are supposed to be the wider stronger sort.. hopefully he'll get back to me with the spoke info i need my bike!!!!!!!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Still loving these wheels.....*









I'm still riding these wheels and they've been great. I am thinking about upgrading to some Light Bicycle Carbon clinchers though. I recently had to remove the freehub to clean/re-lube it after gettings caught in the rain. The freehub from the Soul wheels looked super similar to some Bitex RAR9 hubs that Light Bicycle offers. Anyone know if the v3 Prodigy hubs from the Soul wheels are actually Bitex hubs?


----------

